# ASRock Z97 Pro4 brauchbar ?



## Bulldogge666 (9. August 2014)

Hi
Ich wollte fragen, ob das Mainboard  ASRock Z97 Pro4 (90-MXGTS0-A0UAYZ) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland für leichtes bis mittelstarkes OC geeignet ist und ob schon jemand gute/schlechte Erfahrungen damit gemacht hat. Der Rechner ist noch nicht vorhanden aber die vorläufige Konfiguration sieht so aus :
Fractal Design Arc Midi R2 mit Sichtfenster (FD-CA-ARC-R2-BL-W) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 
Antec TruePower Classic TP-450C, 450W ATX 2.4 (0761345-07700-2/0761345-07701-9) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 
Crucial MX100 256GB, SATA 6Gb/s (CT256MX100SSD1) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 
Intel Core i5-4690K, 4x 3.50GHz, boxed (BX80646I54690K) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 
Fractal Design Arc Midi R2 mit Sichtfenster (FD-CA-ARC-R2-BL-W) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland]Geizhals Deutschland 

Die Graka wird eine 280X (Hersteller weiß ich noch nicht) oder gegebenenfalls eine 280.

MfG Bull


----------



## Dragon AMD (9. August 2014)

Das wäre schon brauchbar aber die extreme serie von asrock hat bessere phasen zum oc.

Mfg


----------



## Bulldogge666 (9. August 2014)

Ok das sind tatsächlich doppelt so viele, spielt das eine entscheidende Rolle ? 
Ich werde höchstwahrscheinlich nicht über 1,30 V gehen (Kühlung über Brocken 2).   Ich muss an dem Rechner nur irgendwo einsparen, weil ich sonst auf die 280 zurückgreifen muss.


----------



## IluBabe (9. August 2014)

Für nen i5k 4690k sollte es ausreichend sein  - nur nen i7 würde sich über 8 oder mehr unter Luft/Wasser freuen. Du könntest ja auch ein günstigeres Gehäuse wählen, nen Fratal ist zwar top aber auch teuer. Der rest ist ja P/L technisch am/auf Optimum.


----------



## Threshold (9. August 2014)

Das Pro4 ist völlig ausreichend für dein Vorhaben.
Schau nach der Ausstattung die du benötigst.


----------



## Westcoast (10. August 2014)

ASRock Z97 Pro4 reicht aus und bietet sehr gute preisleistung.


----------



## Bulldogge666 (10. August 2014)

Alles klar dann bin ich ja beruhigt, danke.  Ich will einfach nicht am falschen Ende sparen...
Das Gehäuse ist schon verdammt teuer, aber (fast) jeder heir im Forum empfiehlt es, also wenn jmd. eine gute Alternative weiß nur her damit. Ansonsten tröste ich mich damit, dass sich Gehäuse über Jahre nutzen lassen und selten kaputt gehen.


----------



## BlaBliBlubb (11. August 2014)

Wenn man den i5 jetzt auf über 4ghz overclocken will, bietet sich dann eher ein extreme an?
Was hat es generell mit den Phasen aufsich?


----------



## IluBabe (11. August 2014)

Geheimnis Spannungswandler | 3DCenter.org

Jede Phase ist nur für einen bestimmten Verbrauch spezifiziert inklussive der Bauteile Spannungswandler, Spulen und Kondesatoren. Übertakten bedeudet außerhalb der Spezifikationen zu sein. Um also wenige Phasen weniger zu belasten paralellisiert der Hersteller diese, weil man nicht unterschiedliche Bauteile verbauen will und nur immer 4 Phasen haben will, sondern dann ist es günstigerkommt halt auf 8 zu erhöhen die Bauteile in der Anzahl zu verdoppeln und beim Hersteller der Bauteile Mengenrabatte für Millionenstückabnahme zu bekommen anstatt nur viele hundertausende von den kleinen und hundertausende mittlere sowie von den teuren großen 10tausend zu kaufen. So wird halt um den Doppelten Verbrauch mit den gleichen Bauteilen regulieren zu können die doppelte Anzahl drauf gebracht. Grundsätzlich je mehr desto besser. Aber wo eine Regel ist ist auch eine Ausnahme, denn je mehr Phasen man hat, desto stärker ist der Widerstand und der Verbrauch an sich wird erhöht, weil halt Strom in den metall Bahnen und Bauteilen durch den Innenwiderstand umgesetzt wird in Verlustwärme. Je mehr Saft man also drauf gibt, desto mehr Verlustleistung hat man.

Das Board solltest du nach der Ausstattung und dem Preis wählen sowie halt dem Prozessor, welchen man darauf übertakten will. Der i5 passt da schon zusammen mit dem Board.


----------



## Intel4770K94 (11. August 2014)

desto stärker der Widerstand? Noch nie was von starke Widerstände gehört.^^ meinnst du nicht kleiner?


----------



## IluBabe (11. August 2014)

Intel4770K94 schrieb:


> desto stärker der Widerstand? Noch nie was von starke Widerstände gehört.^^ meinnst du nicht kleiner?


Schwächer/Stärker. Höher/Niedriger. In Zahlen Kleiner oder Größer. Hängst du dich jetzt an der Formulierung auf, oder ist dir nicht klar warum es so ist?

Je mehr Spulen das ganze hat (pro Phase mindestens eine), umso höher ist der Widerstand wodurch Leistung (Stromstärke) in Wärme umgewandelt wird. Auch bei IC's (Spannungswandler) hast du einen Spannungsabfall (also Wärmeverlust, sprich "verbratene" Energie). Je mehr du hast, um so mehr fällt die Spannung ab, aber das ganze verkraftet höhere Stromstärken > besser zum übertakten (sofern die Komponenten da auch mitmachen - billig Komponenten auf mehr Phasen bedeudet halt nicht gleich besseres OC - weil die Last nicht vollständig 50.50 aufgeteilt wird sondern nachreguliert und im schlimmsten fall wäre auf der einen Phase gerade 100% Strom und die andere gerade 0% - ok so ist es nicht aber im Lastwechsel von idle auf Volleistung, reguliert halt die eine etwas schneller und die andere etwas langsamer und bevor sich das dann auf ein pari pari eingependelt hat steht schon der nächste Lastwechsel an deswegen hilft es halt nicht 30A Chokes auf 4 Phasen durch 8 Phasen mit 15A zu ersetzen obwohl es ideal genau so laufen könnte in real brauchst du halt auf allen 8 dann 20A Chokes und wenn du ein teueres Board hast, ist halt anstatt der 20er wieder 30er drauf zum übertakten tralla la).


----------



## IluBabe (11. August 2014)

Doppelpost.


----------



## Bulldogge666 (11. August 2014)

Gute Info, weiß jemand eine Gehäusealternative ?


----------



## IluBabe (11. August 2014)

Schau dich mal in den Posts im PSU und Gehäuse Unterforum um: Netzteile und Gehäuse.  Mit dem R2 würdest du nix falsch machen. Es geht natürlich noch teurer. Qualitativ ist das bisher ausgesuchte zum Preis gesehen Top. Und wenn du vom Preis weiter runter willst geht das auch. Wie Cube oder Bigtower/Miditower. Ob ein großer Kühler rein soll also das Gehäsue eher schlank oder breit ausfällt etc.. Laufwerkschächte Anschlussmöglichkeiten Staubfilter interne Lüftersteuerung usw. Müsstest halt ein Budget nennen und/oder deine Vorlieben.


----------



## Bulldogge666 (11. August 2014)

Mein Budget liegt bei (kanpp) 900€ und da bin ich auch fast drin, ich werde vorerst keine HDD verbauen und überlege gerade ob ich den Brocken 2 vlt. nachrüste.   Ich wollte mir am Anfang den X! Predator von Aerocool zulegen ( es sit am Ende auch nur an dem begrenzten Platz für einen vernünftigen CPU-Kühler gescheitert.  Lüftersteuerung wollte ich zuerst, aber bei einem Mainboard mit 4 4-Pin Anschlüssen werde ich die wohl eher nicht brauchen.    Sehe ich das richtig, dass ich das Gehäuse locker 10 Jahre nutzen kann ? Das die Lüfter kaputt gehen und USB 3.0 veraltet ist mir bewusst.

MfG Bull


----------



## IluBabe (11. August 2014)

Klar kannst du nen Gehäuse locker 10 Jahre benutzen mein zweit Rechner Gehäuze hat glaub 12 auf dem Buckel und das was ich in der Sig habe 6+ Jahre. Das X-Predator ist halt recht auffällig - lange behalten bedeudet auch sich nicht dran satt sehen und das geht am besten mit was schlichten wie nen Fractal R2/R4, nem Fractal Design Core 3500 oder Phanteks Enthoo.


Also mit ner K-CPU solltest du schon was größeres nehemen als einen Brocken 2. der i5k zum übertakten schreit schon nach etwas wie dem Himalaya2 oder sogar noch größer wie K2 (ist aber EOL und nur noch als Restposten zu erhalten) oder dann was gleichgroßes wie Thermalright Silver Arrow IB-E, be Quite Dark Rock Pro3 oder ähnliche Kaliber.

1 x Crucial MX100 256GB, SATA 6Gb/s (CT256MX100SSD1)
1 x Intel Core i5-4690K, 4x 3.50GHz, boxed (BX80646I54690K)
1 x Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM Kit  8GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 (BLS2CP4G3D1609DS1S00)
1 x HIS Radeon R9 280X IceQ Boost Clock, 3GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort (H280XQS3G2M)
1 x ASRock Z97 Pro4 (90-MXGTS0-A0UAYZ)
1 x Samsung SH-224DB schwarz, SATA, bulk (SH-224DB/BEBE)
1 x Thermalright Silver Arrow IB-E (100700413) (wenns nicht ganz so teuer sein soll ein EKL Alpenföhn Himalaya 2 (84000000097), dann wäre sogar fast genug Platz im Buget für noch ein 1TB HDD und 1 zusätzliches Sastakbale, weil beim Board sind nur zwei bei)
1 x Fractal Design Core 3500 mit Sichtfenster (FD-CA-CORE-3500-BL-W)
1 x be quiet! Straight Power E9 450W ATX 2.4 (E9-450W/BN191)
~873€


----------



## Bulldogge666 (11. August 2014)

Der Himalaya 2 ist noch im Budget (der kostet ja das selbe wie der Brocken), im R2 sind ja 18cm Platz also der wäre auch eine gute Option ?
Die anderen müsste ich nachrüsten, ich werde auch erst nach 2-3 Jahren mit Spannungserhöhungen arbeiten, bis dahin reicht der i5 bestimmt.


----------



## Bulldogge666 (11. August 2014)

Danke für die Konfig, aber da fehlt was ganz entscheidendes (Windows), das kostet ja auch nochmal 75€ und muss leider im Budget sein.   
Von den Maßen her ist der Himalaya 2 aber kaum größer, der sit zwar 5mm höher aber auch 32mm flacher.  Wenn die Kühlleistung besser ist nehm ich den^^.


----------



## IluBabe (11. August 2014)

Bulldogge666 schrieb:


> Der Himalaya 2 ist noch im Budget (der kostet ja das selbe wie der Brocken), im R2 sind ja 18cm Platz also der wäre auch eine gute Option ?
> Die anderen müsste ich nachrüsten, ich werde auch erst nach 2-3 Jahren mit Spannungserhöhungen arbeiten, bis dahin reicht der i5 bestimmt.


 Das Core 3500 hat auch genug platz für den hohen Himalaya 2. Der dreht halt durch den großen Lüfter langsamer und damit auch leiser als die Kühler mit 120mm Lüftern des Formats Mugen4 Brocken2 Macho 2 und hat in etwa die gleichen Kühlleistungen, wie zuvor genannte. Würdest du noch nen zweiten Lüfter auf der Gegenseite moniteren, wäre er sogar noch stärker.

Das mit dem übertakten solltest du schon etwas nahliegender machen nach dem Kaufzeitpunkt. Allein schon um zu überprüfen, dass die CPU keine Macke hat mit von Kernen schlecht bedeckter TIM und dadurch zu großen Temperaturunterschied zwsichen den Kernen an sich. Zudem willst du auch ungefähr wissen was die Möhre leistet. Und wenn dann kann man sich die Übertaktung als Profil abspeichern und immer zwischen Übertaktung und Standardprofil (möglichst mit Undervolting) hin und her wechseln je nach Bedarf, was man gerade vor hat.


----------



## Bulldogge666 (11. August 2014)

Ich hab einfach n bisschen schiss vorm Garantieverlust...

Brocken 2 nicht Brocken der ist 140mm und ähnlich groß wie der Himalaya 2 EKL Alpenföhn Brocken 2 (84000000094) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## IluBabe (11. August 2014)

Bulldogge666 schrieb:


> Ich hab einfach n bisschen schiss vorm Garantieverlust...


Das wird zwar gern angeführt, aber wie willst du sonst feststellen ob der CPU sich bewährt? - mit OC kann man nicht viel falsch machen. Ein Wochenende einplanen. Diese zwei Guides hier mal aufmerksam durchlesen und durch die Beiträge dahinter blättern:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/o...swell-oc-guide-inkl-haswell-cpu-oc-liste.html
http://www.hardwareluxx.de/communit...table-guide-und-full-custom-liste-989828.html

Und dann erstmal schön Mittag futtern mit nem kleinen Nickerchen zum verinnerlichen. Danach frisch gestärkt ransetzen und anfangen mit dem übertakten Schritt für Schritt. (Man sollte sich halt nur gut Zeit lassen, und wenn man Fragen hat kann man ja im PCGH Guide posten, bzw ein eingenen Beitrag aufmachen)



> Brocken 2 nicht Brocken der ist 140mm und ähnlich groß wie der Himalaya 2 EKL Alpenföhn Brocken 2 (84000000094) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


Kenn ich der Brocken2 ist nen kleiner Dual Tower, aber liegt minimal hinter der Kühlleistung des Himalaya2 Test: Alpenföhn Brocken2 - Messungen 4,3GHz 2x Referenzlüfter mit Referenzlüfter. Auch mit den vormontierten Lüftern ist er um etwa 1°C dahinter http://www.hardwaremax.net/reviews/kuehler/764-ekl-apenfoehn-brocken-2.html?showall=&start=5


----------



## Bulldogge666 (11. August 2014)

Vlt. findet sich auch ein gebrauchter Kühler (die verschleißen ja nicht). Wenn ich auf Linux umsteige lösen sich alle Budgetprobleme, aber ich glaube eher nicht  .  Wenn der Himalaya 2 ausreicht bin ich glücklich einen Lüfter für 15€ kann man aj auch noch nachrüsten das sollte weitere 2-3° geben.   
Die anderen Kühler kosten ja alle etwa 60€, würde sich da nicht schon eine Kompaktwakü lohnen ?
Ich bastel heute oder morgen nochmal an der Konfig und dann schauen wir mal wo noch was zu holen ist.

Ich hab kaum Angst beim OC was falsch zu machen, nur dass ich eine defekte CPU bekomme die sowieso nach 6 Monaten stirbt und auf die ich wegen OC keine Garantie mehr habe.  Darf man eig. andere Kühler (bessere) auf boxed versionen draufsetzen ?


----------



## IluBabe (11. August 2014)

> Die anderen Kühler kosten ja alle etwa 60€, würde sich da nicht schon eine Kompaktwakü lohnen ?


Nein billige haben weniger Kühlfläche und bescheindene Lüfter. Sprich sie sind Teuer, laut und kühlen nicht besonders. Premium Aios sind 2-3mal so teuer wie ein performanter Luftkühler schaffen wenns hoch kommt  nur 1-2 Grad weniger und sind immer noch lauter.


----------



## Bulldogge666 (12. August 2014)

gut zu wissen, in den Rezensionen von Amazon stand die wären auf dem Niveau von High-end Luftkühlern...soviel dazu^^.


----------



## IluBabe (12. August 2014)

Bulldogge666 schrieb:


> gut zu wissen, in den Rezensionen von Amazon stand die wären auf dem Niveau von High-end Luftkühlern...soviel dazu^^.


Naja die guten AiOs sind es auch die überbieten sogar sowas wie nen NH-D15 und vergleichbare Doppelturmkühler mit ihrem doppel120er Radi+Erweiterung, aber sie kosten dann eben auch das 2-3fache. Und das ist es nicht wert, sofern man noch ein bissel preisbewußt an die Sache rangeht. Und ne H60 mit nem einzel Radi 120er das ist das Kühlflächenniveau eines 30€ Kühlers. Also mal kein wirklicher zugewinn, außer das die Peripherie um den Sockel zu schwitzen anfängt, weil kein Lufthauch drüber streicht.


----------



## Bulldogge666 (12. August 2014)

So alles in allem komme ich auf 658,66 für den funktionierendne PC. Dann fehlt noch die Graka und ein guter Kühler (den ich wohl nachrüsten muss).
Bei der 280X schwanken die PReise ja schon länger, die Dual-OC hat die 2. besten Temperaturen und ist scheinabr auch verdammt leise...ich hätte die auf VErdacht kaufen sollen als sie bei 200 stand.
Den Kühler muss ich wohl nachrüsten (eig. hab ich überhaupt keine Lust auf den boxed "Kühler" + billig WLP.


----------



## Bulldogge666 (14. August 2014)

Kühlern eine kurze Frage: Sehe ich das richtig, dass der Silver Arrow im Vergleich zum bequiet leiser ist, besser kühlt und auch noch leichter ist ?
Wäre der K2 noch besser ?

MfG Bull


----------



## Threshold (14. August 2014)

Der K2 ist ausgelaufen. Gibt noch keinen Nachfolger.
Der Silver Arrow ist nicht schlecht aber unter Last sind die Lüfter hörbar.
Perfekt wäre der Cryorig mit zwei Silent Wings 2 Lüftern.
Cryorig R1 Universal Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
be quiet! Silent Wings 2 PWM 140mm (BL031) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Dann hast du einen sehr starken und stets leisen Luftkühler.


----------



## IluBabe (14. August 2014)

Bulldogge666 schrieb:


> Kühlern eine kurze Frage: Sehe ich das richtig, dass der Silver Arrow im Vergleich zum bequiet leiser ist, besser kühlt und auch noch leichter ist ?
> Wäre der K2 noch besser ?
> 
> MfG Bull


Auf welchen Test bezogen? Du darfst nicht Kühlwerte unter Referenzlüfter verwechseln mit Werten die sich ergeben, wenn der Kühler mit seinen Stock Lüftern ausgestattet ist.


----------



## Bulldogge666 (15. August 2014)

Ich bin davon ausgegangen die Stock Lüfter zu verwenden. Für nen 60€ Kühler und 2 Lüfter zu je 18€ fehlt mir leider das Kleingeld. Ich dachte mit dem Arrow in der Standort Ausstattung wärs getan... vlt. nehm ich doch den Brocken ich will ja nicht endlos übertakten.
Oder gibt es noch gute P/L Empfehlungen ?


----------



## IluBabe (15. August 2014)

Also für sich genommen um schon einges rauszuholen aus dem i5er ist nen 35€ Kühler gut geeignet und 4,4GHz bei sogar guten Temps drin evtl auch je nach Chipgüte 4,6 mit vernünftigen Temps. Darüber hinaus beim Takt steigt meist die Spannung expotentiel an und dann werden halt immer stärkere Kühler gebraucht. So nen Silver Arrow IBE ist schon fein. Den hier könntest du dir auch noch anschauen, wenn es einer von den Enthusiasten Kühler werden soll. Raijintek Nemesis (0R100001) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Bulldogge666 (15. August 2014)

4x4,4Ghz mit dem 35€ Ding ? Das ist doch absolut in Ordnung (von welchem Temperaturen reden wir ungefähr (die Qualitätsunterschiede bei CPUs sind mir bekannt) ?
Wenn die 60€ Kühler (was für mich schon teuer ist ( vor allem für einen Kühler) ) mir eine starke Verbesserung bringen (in Relation zu den 35€) wäre ich schon bereit irgendwo zu sparen und mir die zu holen, aber wenn dann noch für 40€ Lüfter drauf müssen wären das 100€ für die CPU-Kühlung was für mich leider zu teuer und auch irgendwo nicht gerechtfertigt ist.
Bei den 35€ Kühlern sind die Stock Lüfter soweit i. O. ?
Was stimmt bei den Stock Lüftern der 60€ Kühler eig. nicht ?

Danke für die Beratung !


----------



## IluBabe (15. August 2014)

> Bei den 35€ Kühlern sind die Stock Lüfter soweit i. O. ?
> Was stimmt bei den Stock Lüftern der 60€ Kühler eig. nicht ?


Die Stock Lüfter sind empfindlichen Personen zu laut, deswegen tauschen sie diese. Mehr nicht. - Die 35€ reichen prima für ein gutes oc, die Riege darüber ist dann nur da um halt noch die Quäntchen 200-300Mhz rauszupressen. Also ein kauf der vom P/L nicht allzu gut ausfällt. Es gibt halt nur Personen die dann auch gern das noch mitnehmen würden.


----------



## Bulldogge666 (16. August 2014)

Wenn ein Nrocken 2 oder Himalaya 2 ausreicht bin ich ja soweit gut verosrgt. Mir geht es nur darum, dass ich das Geld aus den OC Teilen wieder rausbekomme . Auf die könnte man ja auch noch einen 2. Lüfter draufsetzen wenn das besserung bringt. Ich bin eig. nicht so Geräuschempfindlich, natürlich wäre ein leiser PC schon aber die 280X Graka ist ja unter Last 40db laut, da bringt ein 20db Kühler auch nciht mehr viel (oder doch ) ?    
Gibt es einen guten Test indem man sieht wie viel stärker die 60€ Kühler im VErgleich zu den 35€ Varianten sind ?

MfG Bul.


----------



## Threshold (16. August 2014)

Die teuren Kühler brauchst du nur wenn du ans Limit beim Übertakten gehen willst.
für Standard OC reicht der Brocken 2 völlig aus.


----------



## Bulldogge666 (16. August 2014)

Danke !
Lässt sich Standart OC auch in einem Takt und der daraus resultierenden Temperatur (nur ungefähr) ausdrücken ?
Ich merke gerade, dass ich hier ganz schöne Ansprüche stelle, aber das Ding steht ja zum Glück bald.


----------



## IluBabe (16. August 2014)

Du wist gut und gern irgendwas zwischen 4,0 und 4,5GHz erreichen auf dem i5k, je nahc Chipgüte. In der Regel gehen die meisten sich mit "normalen" Spannungen und der daraus resultierenden Wärme bei 4,4GHz aus.


----------



## Bulldogge666 (16. August 2014)

Also ohne Spannungserhöhungen 4 Ghz auf allen Kernen ?  Das reicht für die nächsten Jahre. Die Temperaturen lassen sich demnach auch beim Zocken zwischen 60 und 70° halten ?


----------



## Threshold (16. August 2014)

Mit dem Brocken 2 sollten problemlos 4,3GHz drin sein.
Kommt halt auf den Chip an. Aber eigentlich sollte das drin sein.
Ob du nun 60° oder 80° unter Last hast spielt keine große Rolle. Wichtiger ist dass die Spannung nicht zu hoch ist.


----------



## Bulldogge666 (16. August 2014)

Ich will den Chip halt nicht direkt grillen...ichbin bis jetzt auch davon ausgegangen, dass er dich die erhöhte SPannung heiß wird. Die Auslastung spielt also auch eine entscheidende Rolle.


----------



## IluBabe (16. August 2014)

Bulldogge666 schrieb:


> Ich will den Chip halt nicht direkt grillen...ichbin bis jetzt auch davon ausgegangen, dass er dich die erhöhte SPannung heiß wird. Die Auslastung spielt also auch eine entscheidende Rolle.


 Takt, Last und Spannung sind die Komponenten, die die Wärme bestimmen. Aber wie schon mehrfach beschrieben. Das ist alles beherrschbar mit dem Kühler.


----------



## Bulldogge666 (16. August 2014)

Dann nochmal Danke für die Beratung. Ich hatte das am Anfang falsch verstanden, so nach dem Motto mit dem Brocken braucht man garnicht an OC zu denken weil unterdimensioniert.  Ich werd mir dann den Brocken oder den Himalaya holen (je nachdem welcher besser ist).  

Da ich gerade 2 Menschen mit Ahnuung zum Fragen habe: Könnte ich in einem Profil des Mainboards sogar die Graka deaktivieren (z.B. wenn man vor dem Hochfahren weiß, dass die iGPU locker reicht) ?


----------



## Threshold (16. August 2014)

Bulldogge666 schrieb:


> Dann nochmal Danke für die Beratung. Ich hatte das am Anfang falsch verstanden, so nach dem Motto mit dem Brocken braucht man garnicht an OC zu denken weil unterdimensioniert.  Ich werd mir dann den Brocken oder den Himalaya holen (je nachdem welcher besser ist).



Der Brocken 2 reicht problemlos aus für das was du machen willst.



Bulldogge666 schrieb:


> Da ich gerade 2 Menschen mit Ahnuung zum Fragen habe: Könnte ich in einem Profil des Mainboards sogar die Graka deaktivieren (z.B. wenn man vor dem Hochfahren weiß, dass die iGPU locker reicht) ?


 
Nein. Das geht nicht. Die Grafikkarte läuft immer mit wenn der Rechner läuft. Auch wenns nur im Idle ist.


----------



## IluBabe (16. August 2014)

Nopp das Board hat keine Schalter um die PCIe Steckplätze manuell zu deaktivieren, aber im BIOS kann man die sicher austellen, nur macht das keinen Sinn, neue Grakas verbrauchen im Idle bzw mit so Aufgaben wie 2D/DVD schauen auch kaum Strom.

Und wie gesagt #21 steht was stärker ist als Kühler also den Himalaya2 dem Brocken2 vorziehen. Kosten ja fast gleich viel.


----------



## Bulldogge666 (19. August 2014)

Mir geht's darum , dass wenn ich den Rechner nachts laufen hab (z.B. fürn Download von 30gb) , ich gern auf die 30db der Graka im Idle verzichten würde.
Die CPU könnte man für dieses Profil Undervolten und dann entweder nur mit NT und Gehäuselüftern oder dazu noch sehr langsam drehenden CPU-Lüftern auskommen. Der PC wird ja beim downloaden nicht ausgelastet, das könnte man dann an der Kühlung/Lautstärke einsparen (das ist nur eine Spinnerei von mir).
Mein aktueller PC ist zu laut um über Nacht zu laufen (Gehäuse klappert, Chinaböller-Lüfter + boxed AMD CPU), die HD 5670 von HIS ist auch unter Last nicht heraushörbar.
Man kann ja 3 Profile im BIOS anlegen, eins davon wollte ich die Lüfterdrehzahl ändern und die Graka auslassen. Quasi ein Silent Profil ohne Leistung.

Ist beim Himalaya 2 eine gute WLP dabei ?

MfG Bull


----------



## IluBabe (19. August 2014)

Wenn du eine semi passive Graka suchst musst du die Asus Strix nehmen, die Schaltet im Idle die Lüfter ab.

Ja beim Himalaya 2 ist gut WLP dabei. - Nich mehr Silent bekämst du wahrscheinlich nur noch beim be Quite Shadow Rock Slim.

Was Lüfter angeht muss du dich mal vorher informieren einige bekommt man abgeschaltet aber kann sie auch im Betrieb ohne hohe Anlaufspanung wieder zum drehen bekommen. Solche sind aber zumeist etwas teurer.


----------



## Bulldogge666 (19. August 2014)

Ich kauf deshalb keine andere Graka , es wäre nur cool gewesen, wenn es im BIOS möglich wäre diese komplett zu deaktivieren.
Die Lüfter sind bei minimaldrehzahl ohnehin nicht laut (vlt. teste ich auch mal einen passiv Betrieb mit Temp. Überwachung und Lüftereaktivierung bei zu hohen Temps (von mir aus auch bei voller Spannung).
Solange ich die Graka nicht außer Gefecht setzen kann, muss ich mir aber auch keine Gedanken um einen leisen CPU-Kühler machen (die Graka übertönt den so oder so ^^).

Wenn ich die externe Stromzufuhr der Karte abziehen würde...könnte der PC dann mit entsprechenden Einstellungen über die iGPU laufen oder bootet er dann erst garnicht ?


Der Kühler muss nicht 24/7 silent laufen, es wäre nur toll wenn ich den bei minimaler Leistung auch leise bekomme (so dass man schlafen kann). Im alltäglichen Betrieb macht mir das schnurren nix


----------



## IluBabe (19. August 2014)

> Ich kauf deshalb keine andere Graka , es wäre nur cool gewesen, wenn es im BIOS möglich wäre diese komplett zu deaktivieren.
> Die Lüfter sind bei minimaldrehzahl ohnehin nicht laut (vlt. teste ich auch mal einen passiv Betrieb mit Temp. Überwachung und Lüftereaktivierung bei zu hohen Temps (von mir aus auch bei voller Spannung).
> Solange ich die Graka nicht außer Gefecht setzen kann, muss ich mir aber auch keine Gedanken um einen leisen CPU-Kühler machen (die Graka übertönt den so oder so ^^).


Wenn du dich mit BIOS Mods auseinandersetzt, könntest du wohl die MHz zahl beim Idle State noch etwas senken inklussive der dazu gebrauchten Spannung. Abschalten der Lüfter wird schwer, wenn diese nicht darauf ausgelegt sind auch bei geringeren Spannungen wieder anzudrehen.

Das Hauptproblem ist wenn die Lüfter abegeschaltet werden staut sich die Luft in der Umgebung. Sprich auch ein super Kühler wird ohne Luftstom überhitzen. Ergo werden immer Gehäuselüfter selbst bei ner Passivlösung laufen müssen.



> Wenn ich die externe Stromzufuhr der Karte abziehen würde...könnte der PC dann mit entsprechenden Einstellungen über die iGPU laufen oder bootet er dann erst garnicht ?


noch nie versucht. Aber ich halt das für keine allzu gute Idee. Die Stecker leiern aus. Die sind auch nur auf eine bestimmte Anzahl von Stecken/Lösen spezifiziert.

Ein 35€ Kühle rist schon überdimensioniert für einen Xeon. Im Idle oder mit kaum Last, sollte die Lüfter mit der minimal möglichen Umdrehung laufen und das wäre dann gleich "quasi lautlos". Der Kühler muss nicht 24/7 silent laufen, es wäre nur toll wenn ich den bei minimaler Leistung auch leise bekomme (so dass man schlafen kann) - der Kühler ist leise.


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (19. August 2014)

Ab der AMD HD 7000er-Serie haben die Karten das sog. ZeroCorePower-Feature, d.h. nach einer gewissen Zeit im IDLE schaltet der Bildschirm in den StandyBy und die Grafikkarte verfällt in den Tiefschlaf. Sie verbraucht in diesem Zustand nahezu keinen Strom. Die CPU's haben seit Intel Haswell extrem gute Stromsparmechanismen im IDLE, da wird die Untervolten und Untertakten auch nicht viel bringen - das schlägt nur unter Last durch.

Alles in allem - mach dir keinen Kopf über den IDLE-Verbrauch deiner Komponenten, wenn du alle aktiven Fenster minimierst und nur Downloads im Hintergrund fährst, wird die Hardware selbst dafür sorgen, dass der Verbrauch minimiert wird und damit die Temperatur des PC's gering bleibt. Mit intelligent eingestellten Lüftern hast du dann Ruhe.


----------



## Bulldogge666 (19. August 2014)

Ok Danke dafür.
Tiefschlaf bedeutet aber trotzdem, dass sich die Lüfter drehen oder ?

Beim Himalaya 2 hab ich keinen Zweifel an einem leisen Betrieb. Mir gibt nur die Graka zu denken. Allerdings heißt das im schlimsmten Fall nur, dass ich über Nacht nichts laden kann bez. Oropax brauche^^.


----------



## IluBabe (19. August 2014)

Mal ganz ehrlich ich bin kein Schlafpsychologe, deswegen kann ich dir auch nicht sagen ob dich Lüfter mit 300 Umdrehungen pro Minute im 30% PWM Fall irgendwie nicht einschlafen lassen. Und ich denk mal das dir das keiner beantworten kann. Nochmal die größte Geräuschquelle im Idlezustand sind Gehäuselüfter und ggf eine Festplatte die die Datenspeichert, welche du aus dem Netz zieht, wäre wahrscheinlich sogar noch lauter. Darum solltest du dir gedanken machen und nicht um die Lüfter von Zusatzkühlern und der Graka.


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (19. August 2014)

Bulldogge666 schrieb:


> Ok Danke dafür.
> Tiefschlaf bedeutet aber trotzdem, dass sich die Lüfter drehen oder ?
> 
> Beim Himalaya 2 hab ich keinen Zweifel an einem leisen Betrieb. Mir gibt nur die Graka zu denken. Allerdings heißt das im schlimsmten Fall nur, dass ich über Nacht nichts laden kann bez. Oropax brauche^^.



Meistens ja (Ausnahme: Asus STRIX, die schalten bei niedrigen Temperaturen die Lüfter komplett ab). 
Reviews lesen, evtl. ein paar Euro mehr für ein gutes Custom-Design in die Hand nehmen.
Ich bin sehr lautstärkeempfindlich und vor einiger Zeit bei der Asus GTX 670 DCU II hängen geblieben.
Diese bekam Bestnoten für die Kühlung in allen Reviews und hat laut PCGH z.B. nur 0.2 | 0.7 Sone unter IDLE | LOAD. Das hörst du im IDLE nur, wenn du mit dem Kopf _im _geöffneten Gehäuse schläfst .

Verbaust du eine HDD?


----------



## Bulldogge666 (19. August 2014)

HDD kommt frühstens zu Weihnachten rein. Vorher die MX100 256gb.  Die HDD werde ich wahrscheinlich auch nur als Datenspeicher (für Fotos,Video etc) und für Backups nutzen, das heißt ich schalte die auch regelmäßig aus.
Die Gehäuselüfter des R2 sollen ja relativ leise sein... der neue PC wird bestimmt leise genug. Nur mein aktueller klappert und surrt, da ist nicht viel mit schlafen.


----------



## Bulldogge666 (23. August 2014)

So die Teile sind bestellt .
Muss ich mir wegen dem Himalaya 2 und der CPU-Garantie größere Sorgen machen ?


----------



## Adi1 (23. August 2014)

Bulldogge666 schrieb:


> Muss ich mir wegen dem Himalaya 2 und der CPU-Garantie größere Sorgen machen ?


 
 Nein, einfach einbauen und glücklich sein.


----------



## Bulldogge666 (23. August 2014)

Irgendwie schon Schwachsinnig, dass ein bedeutend beserer Kühler zum Garantieverlust führt. Aber CPUs sollen ja selten kaputt gehen^^


----------



## Adi1 (23. August 2014)

Solange du den Kühler nicht mit einem Schlagschrauber anziehst,

 sollte da nix passieren.


----------



## Bulldogge666 (23. August 2014)




----------



## Bulldogge666 (8. September 2014)

Hey kurze Frage zum Mainboard (ASRock pro 4 z97): Ist es normal, dass die blauen Teile auch ohne Last auf dem PC gut warm werden ? Ich hab den PC grad ohne Gehäuse laufen und auf den blauen Dingern könnte ich meinen Finger niemals länger als 20s halten...


----------



## Adi1 (8. September 2014)

Jo, bei den relativ kleinen Kühlkörpern, ist das normal.


----------



## Bulldogge666 (10. September 2014)

Na dann^^.


----------



## IluBabe (10. September 2014)

Die Mosfets die Asrock diesem Board spendiert hat sind nicht die Effektivsten. Die müssen a bissel mehr schwitzen unter den Kühlern. Aber dafür sind se ja da. - Bei größeren Boards hat man potenziel größere Kühlkörper und zudem bessere Spannungswandler, was dann unterm Strich bei gleicher Leistungsaufnahme der CPU zu kühleren Kühlkörpern führt.


----------



## Bulldogge666 (11. September 2014)

Ich hoffe jetzt einfach mal, dass ist wie bei RAMs, denen ist es ja grundsätzlich auch egal wie warm die sind.


----------



## IluBabe (11. September 2014)

Ja ist es.


----------



## Bulldogge666 (24. September 2014)

Wie weit darf sich ein MB biegen ? An den Ecken ist es 4mm über dem karton, aber in der Mitte (Graka) liegt es ziemlich auf oO. Schädige ich das MB damit ? MF lässt sich ganz schön Zeit mit dem Gehäuse :/


----------



## IluBabe (25. September 2014)

Eigentlich gar nicht. Nunja verwindugssteif ist sonen Brett nicht, aber 4mm klingt schon recht schief. Kannst du mal ein Photo machen, so daß man das biegen erkennt??


----------



## Bulldogge666 (25. September 2014)

Ich hab keine Cam mit genug Auflösung. An den Ecken des Boards habe ich Filz angebracht, damit es nicht direkt auf dem Karton liegt. Das Gewicht der Graka drückt es in der Mitte aber nach unten.  Vlt sollte ich den Folz entfernen und das Board komplett auf den Karton legen (HItzegefahr...) ?
Das Board ist links und rechts 4mm über dem Karton.


----------



## IluBabe (26. September 2014)

Na Kurzzeitig geht das schon. Aber dann warte einfach bis du es ins Gehäuse einbaust. Sicher ist sicher. Auf den Abstandshaltern ist es jedenfalls besser aufgehoben.


----------



## Bulldogge666 (26. September 2014)

Ich dachte es wäre nur kurzzeitig, aber da es mogren eine Woche wird und MF sich Zeit lässt bau ich das MB in ein altes billig Gehäuse ein und hoffe,dass die Graka iwie passt.


----------

